# Gulp VS D.O.A. VS VuDu



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I know they all work from experience, but which is really the best in terms of productivity and consistency of catching fish?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Gulp!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Probley Gulp, but it's like shrimp, you catch everything. I prefer the clear DOA "Marshalllane" style, it's become a confidence bait for me!


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

NOCREEK said:


> Probley Gulp, but it's like shrimp, you catch everything. I prefer the clear DOA "Marshalllane" style, it's become a confidence bait for me!


Thanks buddy! Ive been told but havent looked into it that gulp is made up of fish bait which attracts any type of fish which usually results in tails being bit off. I can fish all day with the same DOA while catching limits of fish.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*ditto......*



NOCREEK said:


> Probley Gulp, but it's like shrimp, you catch everything. I prefer the clear DOA "Marshalllane" style, it's become a confidence bait for me!


ditto------x2


----------



## avidfisher1987 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ditto on the catching everything on gulp, still like it though. DOA is another personal favorite.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

One time we rented a house off of beach rd in Matagorda with a pier. Would not touch live shrimp but we killed them on Gulp.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

For over $7 for two. Id buy the gulp...


----------



## Taroco (Apr 9, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> For over $7 for two. Id buy the gulp...


agree.....Another good choice is the Shiney Hiney Shrimp Head and Tails.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gulp! I haven't really noticed a problem with hooking more trash fish on it. But then again ive caught mullet and piggy perch on spook jrs. And stingrays on hackberry hustlers! I like gulp


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gulp! And they ought to be doing give aways here as much as their stuff gets recommended.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> For over $7 for two. Id buy the gulp...


You can buy a 9 pack of DOAs for 6.50


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagGULP !!!!all the time....


----------



## trungqho (Aug 11, 2010)

Gulp rules all when it comes to artificial baits. The fish strike it more, and are more willing to swallow it.

I have 40 jars for sale in the classified forums if any of you are interested. $10.00 a jar.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya I'm with the previous poster. Gets annoying having trash fish hit your lure when using gulp. Chickenboys have treated me well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I backlashed a reel one time in deep water wading. (Lure hit water on back swing) took me ~3mins to untangle. Reeled in my gulp with a hardhead guthooked. He finned me and it hurt. I forgot to take off gulp when I got home. A filey knife won't even take a dried gulp off the hook. All chicken boys for me now.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

trungqho said:


> Gulp rules all when it comes to artificial baits. The fish strike it more, and are more willing to swallow it.
> 
> I have 40 jars for sale in the classified forums if any of you are interested. $10.00 a jar.


Wow...why the F. Would u ever buy that much gulp???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I backlashed a reel one time in deep water wading. (Lure hit water on back swing) took me ~3mins to untangle. Reeled in my gulp with a hardhead guthooked. He finned me and it hurt. I forgot to take off gulp when I got home. A filey knife won't even take a dried gulp off the hook. All chicken boys for me now.


Next time cut off the gulp and put it in a cup of water


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

I fish the VUDU now when using a cork. It catches fish and I like the way it is bullet proof for many many trout before you have to change it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Croaker

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I know chickenboy aren't in here, but they should!! I only use chickenboys now!!! They are my go to lures!!


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Croaker
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Who makes that?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> Who makes that?


Easyyyy....that's top secret!!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> You can buy a 9 pack of DOAs for 6.50


Where? and what is this "Marshallane" style?


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweet Action said:


> Gulp!


X2


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

bjones2571 said:


> Where? and what is this "Marshallane" style?


Marshalllane style is taking a store bought steel leader and with a doa and a 1oz weight and soaking that sucker on the bottom. It may take a while but trust me it works :biggrin: j/k I'm sure he will chime in and give away all his secrets. :cheers:


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

i like and have caught fish with all 3, gulp, doa and vudu...


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

DOA


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Marshalllane style is taking a store bought steel leader and with a doa and a 1oz weight and soaking that sucker on the bottom. It may take a while but trust me it works :biggrin: j/k I'm sure he will chime in and give away all his secrets. :cheers:


Spot on bro! Even all my secrets didnt help us too much this past weekend!

Its pretty easy just make a leader out of 25 or 30 lb test and get a 4/0 worm hook and tie it on with a loop knot and hook the DOA from the bottom between the legs up through the head. The rest is all up to you!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm starting to like the Billy Bay HALO shrimp over DOA (in design, but still like the Bone/Gold color by DOA best), but Gulp is still my go-to for blind casting.

Killa Squilla's are also money for sight casting.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i wish they put some whiskers on doa shrimp. And shrimp's eyes are black, not sure why some of them painted in white...


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> Spot on bro! Even all my secrets didnt help us too much this past weekend!
> 
> Its pretty easy just make a leader out of 25 or 30 lb test and get a 4/0 worm hook and tie it on with a loop knot and hook the DOA from the bottom between the legs up through the head. The rest is all up to you!


 Looks like-a thiz! leader about 12" long w/ a 50# micro swivel, don't forget to add garlic spray to this recipe!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got some chickenboys--they look great I feel they will work about anytime from what I have been told--they caught me hope they catch the fish tooo


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

nocreek have you tried hooking them in the tail--hearing some good news about doing it that way--


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I've had great luck with VUDU Shrimp under cork with Gulp! Alive Spray about every 20 casts. Don't spray that stuff in the air on the beach. It will blow back and your face and beard will smell like shrimp. Not fun. Lay 'em on the ground. /protip


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

No, but thats a good idea. I like the white eyes on the clear ones. I know w/ that worm hook and loop knot that thing looks just like you dropped live shrimp in the water out of your bucket, super lifelike action and easy to get fish off, the DOA just slides up the line when you hook up.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I've caught 'em on all 3, just depends. The vudu have kind of a light duty hook that'll straighten out on a really big fish though but if you're just pulling keepers for the freezer they're good. All 3 can be used over and over.......


.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

NOCREEK said:


> Looks like-a thiz! leader about 12" long w/ a 50# micro swivel, don't forget to add garlic spray to this recipe!


Exactly how it supposed to look. But if your loop starts twisting just make it smaller!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I vote for Chickenboy shrimp lures. I've caught more quality fish on them than anything you listed.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

charlie23 said:


> i wish they put some whiskers on doa shrimp. And shrimp's eyes are black, not sure why some of them painted in white...


To put whiskers on your factory DOA shrimp pass a couple of pieces of 30lb leader material or Big Game maybe 4 inches long through the eye of the hook . Knot the center of the these pieces around the eye of the hook. Dip these whiskers in the die you can get from Academy for plastic baits. Yellow or red is what I have used. Dip the tail of the DOA while you are at it. It may take a couple of dips. I've done it and it catches trout but I can't really say how much it has improved my catch but for sure it is a confidence builder and kind of a fun thing. It makes for a cool looking shrimp.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I've got a complete collection of Vudu. Time to fill another box with all the Chickenboys. No doubt.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

DOA for trout.. if i cant catch them on DOA, i'll soak live shrimp.


----------



## TopWaterRon (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe I spent 15 minutes googling "Marshallane style" lol


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

tngbmt said:


> DOA for trout.. if i cant catch them on DOA, i'll soak live shrimp.


If you cant catch them on a DOA then they aint there lol j/k



TopWaterRon said:


> I can't believe I spent 15 minutes googling "Marshallane style" lol


Now thats funny!


----------



## tex_beachbum (Jan 10, 2010)

*Worth the $6.99*

Vudu shrimp might cost $6.99 a pair but I caught over 30 trout on the first one I tried so they are worth the price in my book.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My Vudu shrimp melted together in my wading box, completely seperate from any of my other lures and I was not happy. I emailed Egret Baits and stated the situation and they looked up my purchase history and they are sending me that many replacements. That is customer service! Love those little shrimp and so do the trout and reds for me so far.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My Vudu shrimp melted together in my wading box, completely seperate from any of my other lures and I was not happy. I emailed Egret Baits and stated the situation and they looked up my purchase history and they are sending me that many replacements. That is customer service! Love those little shrimp and so do the trout and reds for me so far.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I had the same problem the legs melted off, and I keep my tackle box in the house. Did they give you any idea why they melted?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

big22 said:


> I had the same problem the legs melted off, and I keep my tackle box in the house. Did they give you any idea why they melted?


All of my new packs of VUDU shrimp got all melted and funky too. I keep them stored in trays in my house with all of my other soft plastics and DOA shrimps; nothing else has ever melted in here (not even soft bodied bass assassins left in my car). Very disappointing. I will not purchase or recommend VUDU shrimp products.


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

I love the vudu shrimp to they really catch fish but have had them melt on me to some melted others are good my fist order was good but I think that last batch was bad I hope they get it right I really like them


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I will not purchase or recommend VUDU shrimp products.


The company didn't want to make it right or did you contact them?

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> The company didn't want to make it right or did you contact them?
> 
> TH


Get on the horn and contact Egret baits, they wont send you more if you just post about it (bragwell and everyone else).
They said to keep them in seperate containers and away from gulp juice fir sure. It wasnt pro cure that did it because i have three that still have pro cure on them and theyre like new after hundreds of trout and some nice reds.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get on the horn and contact Egret baits, they wont send you more if you just post about it (bragwell and everyone else).
> They said to keep them in seperate containers and away from gulp juice fir sure. It wasnt pro cure that did it because i have three that still have pro cure on them and theyre like new after hundreds of trout and some nice reds.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I'll shoot Egret Baits an e-mail. I really don't care to get the baits replaced (I have plenty of shrimp imitation baits that don't melt), I just want to let them know how easily their product melts. My VUDU shrimp were brand new, never came in contact with anything but a plastic tray stored inside of my house, just like all of my other plastics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bragwell said:


> I'll shoot Egret Baits an e-mail. I really don't care to get the baits replaced (I have plenty of shrimp imitation baits that don't melt), I just want to let them know how easily their product melts. My VUDU shrimp were brand new, never came in contact with anything but a plastic tray stored inside of my house, just like all of my other plastics.


Mine too. They must be a different type of plastic because theyre super elastic. They catch the hell out of fish though.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

sorry, the hooks are useless on the vudu shrimp will lose fish, have lost fish, customer lost a big fish on the shrimp yesterday! 7 total before we switched to DOA.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

gulp, has to be pearl white. My goto bait when live shrimp is not available. Only time I dont have a gulp on is when fishing birds at which point any leftover piece of plastic will do. So much for the Vudu shrimps. Maybe they need to change there formulaion if melting is a problem.


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Chickenboy


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm... I guess I should find my vudu and see what they look like.


----------



## fishinyankee (Feb 11, 2013)

Fished Vudu under the birds the other day, caught a dink on the first cast, second cast the tail was gone. I contacted Egret, and they were supposed to send me replacements, but never got them. Like Bragwell I do not really care and will use something else from now on. I bought 4 packs, $30 bucks down the drain.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Billy Bay Halo Shrimp. DOA clone, but the weight is attached to the hook via an arm before molding and the bait doesn't slide down the hook as easily as on a DOA. Also has a metallic type insert that adds some depth to it. Good clear water lures. Little softer than DOA, and a fuzz heavier.


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

Russ757 said:


> Gulp! I haven't really noticed a problem with hooking more trash fish on it. But then again ive caught mullet and piggy perch on spook jrs. And stingrays on hackberry hustlers! I like gulp


I caught a whale of a stingray on a hustler too... for an instant I thought I had a trophy:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chickenboys were the devil, gulps were the devil, now its vudu scrimps? 
They all work well, its all good. Gulps are $6 a pack and dont last long but people still use em. I guess im a fool because I will be buying the 4" vudu shrimp when they come out.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag I have no reason to buy "vudu shrimp" how long i catch a lot of fish with BASS ASSASSIN and GULP....


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Nastys


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

H&H TKO is cheaper than DOA's and work just as good.


----------



## Taroco (Apr 9, 2005)

Shiney Hiney Jigheads with any Shrimp(Gulp, Chickenboy, Kelly Wiggler, TTF, etc) Tail work great!


----------

